# JAZZ from Diet Pepsi?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

So, I'm staring at the soda machine, figuring out what to get to stay awake, and I see this Jazz Diet Pepsi stuff with Strawberries & Cream flavoring. There was another Jazz with Blackberries & French Vanilla! Curiosity getting the better of me (cause I like to try anything infused). I puchased the Strawberries. The first taste stung my through while my tastebuds refused this new carbonated flavor. After a few moments more, I tried another sip, which turned out better. Not too bad all in all. I want to try the blackberries soon. Drop what you are doing right now and find this stuff and let me know what you think.
I'm anxiously awaiting the Coke and Pepsi products infused with bourbon in my vending machine!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I think they came up with these Rasberry Flavor as a way to get rid of all the Pepsi Blue that did not sell.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting the Coke and Pepsi products infused with bourbon in my vending machine!


:tpd:  Rum would be good as well!!


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

I really like the strawberry one, I admit it's different but not to bad, Now if they would mix Jim Beam and anything in a can I'm there.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I had the blackberry& French vanilla one...very good stuff, even after a few minutes of adjusting.

Anyone remember crystal pepsi?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> I had the blackberry& French vanilla one...very good stuff, even after a few minutes of adjusting.
> 
> Anyone remember crystal pepsi?


Yep. It was clear


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Anyone remember crystal pepsi?


Actually, I think most people who tried that are still trying to erase the memory of it from their memory. Your post mentioning it brought that taste of bile to the back of my mouth.

Thanks for giving me the Dry Heaves :hn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I just tried the Black Cherry (not Blackberries, as originally posted) & French Vanilla just now, and UHHHHHHGGGGG. Talk about nasty. I will never adjust to this taste because it taste like root beer...and I hate root beer. But if you do like root beer, give it a shot!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Yuck....berries and cola? No thanx.

Crystal Pepsi was good....until they made the "citrus" version. Nasty.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I loved the Pepsi w/ lemon. Of course they stopped making that. Pepsi lime is just not as good.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I switched to diet drinks a looong time ago, and my all time favorite was Pepsi One, but it's getting so hard to find that I'm convinced they will stop making it. But both versions of Pepsi Jazz aren't bad - both the Strawberries and Cream and the Black Cherry and Vanilla.


----------

